# Exhaust Cutout Review



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm thinking about installing a set of exhaust cutouts on my 67 GTO.
I have zero experience with cutouts and would like to get some opinions on the best type and manufacturer brand name to purchase. I think I would like to go with cable operated valves as opposed to electric because of cost plus I have heard about electric ones failing due to heat. One thing I do know is that I want some that do not leak when closed and they should be fairly easy to operate. Any and all opinions welcome. :question:


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Any opinions on QTP or Doug's electric cutouts?


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Anybody out there have any?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could get some Humbler style mufflers.
Driver Controlled Exhaust - Waldron's Automotive Exhaust


----------



## leeroy1624 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have an 04 gto and i just dont know what size to get for it or what will fit on there either the 2.5 or the 3.0 inch???? how do I know and which do i choose????


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got a set of Pypes cutouts on my '69. With my experience, knowing what I've learned since, if I had it to do over again I'd go with either Doug's or QTP. Be wary of any design that employs an electric motor mounted on a more or less square gearbox mounted off to the side. Here's a link to a "typical" image of one of these:

12V 1rpm Low Speed DC Geared Motor - China Dc Geared Motor, Low Rpm Gear Motor

These motors are sold 'off the shelf' by many suppliers and usually the gears inside that box are made out of plastic or some other non-metallic material and as such can be very susceptible to heat. I had one of mine fail when the gears inside were reduced to a puddle. It was replaced under warranty (after some difficulty), but recently I've had another problem that has twice (so far) required me to disassemble the unit and repair it. The small screws that hold the motor onto the gearbox housing "got loose" and pulled out of the thin stamped metal end cap of the motor. I was able to find some slightly larger screws and get them to bite into the motor housing, so for now it's working. 

I've had mine on my car for going on three years now, with the aforementioned problems, and I've come to believe that probably any/all of them should be treated as a "novelty" item that's going to need periodic maintenance and replacement. They're lots of fun  but to be kind to all the manufacturers it's probably pretty difficult to engineer a product that's capable of long-term longevity in an exhaust system and exposed to road hazards/debris and be able to sell it at a competitive price. The way to look at these is to decide for yourself: is the enjoyment you're going to get out of having them worth the hassle of having to periodically "deal" with them?

99% of the time, when I "use" mine it's when I'm showing the car to someone or driving into/away from a show. I start the car, let it sit there and idle while the audience "appreciates" the lumpy cam, then I reach in and pull the cutouts open - everyone's grin get's bigger while they "oooh and ahhh" over it - then I close them, shut the car off, and start answering questions about the engine. I won't deny that it's lots of fun  - but I'm very careful to not run them on public roads where they might attract the wrong kind of attention and risk getting the car impounded.

Bear


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Bear. I find your comments to be very informative. It has me rethinking the whole electric motor thing. Maybe cable operated cut outs would be the way to go. Any input on manually operated units?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never attempted to look into manual cutouts, so I don't really know what's out there in the marketplace. I installed mine to look as much as possible like the "vacuum operated exhaust" option that was available for a brief time during the 1970 model year. If you can find a good set of manual cable-actuated cutouts I don't know why they couldn't be made to work.

Bear


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Vacuum operated? I never heard of that before. Sounds promising. I will check into that.
My brother had a 67 firebird with cutouts that had caps. He would have to crawl under the car to open/close them. He ran around town with them opened up. He was parked in an apartment complex one day revving the motor when a cop stopped him. The cop said, son, I could hear you from 2 miles away. You better cap those off now or your going to jail!


----------



## Dman (May 16, 2011)

I am installing QTP elec. cutouts on my 06 GTO, and I was wondering myself. Is it better to have the Oval turn downs or can you be fine without them??


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not running turn downs at all on my car.

Bear


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

I would think that turn downs would help as a safety measure. Not sure.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I know this is an old thread but I'm thinking of putting on some exhaust cutouts for sh..s and giggles I can get a pair of Doug's Headers cutouts new pretty cheap, has anyone had experience with those? also I'm running a 461 with a bigger cam, ram air 2.5 outlet manifolds with down pipes. thinking of installing them right before the crossover but I don't want it sounding like a pontoon boat or something else crappie. Anyone have video of cutouts on a Pontiac?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I did just find Bear's videos and noticed you put them after the crossover so is that ok? Sounds nasty


----------

